# KS, OK, CO ect central US cruze owners?



## RatBurger08 (May 12, 2012)

Hey,

Haven't seen a thread for this just yet, just wondering if anyone around on this forum is around the Kansas area specifically. I'm in Wichita, KS and I'm thinking about going up to Topeka's Heartland road course sometime this fall. 

Anyways yea post on here! Interested on seeing what's out there


----------

